# Adorable kittens and GSD



## GSDLove (Dec 6, 2007)

Saw this on Facebook. So touching.:wub:

You’ll Never Guess Where This Orphaned Kitten Is Sleeping.. But It’s A Tear-Jerker. - LittleThings.com

Enjoy


----------

